#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Первая зарегистрированная официально община в Беларуси

## Пема Ванчук

Впервые в Беларуси официально зарегистрирована община, относящаяся к духовной традиции Тибета- Религиозная буддистская община «Шен Чен Линг» традиции Бон. До этого попытки зарегистрировать буддийскую общину "Первый шаг пути" в г. Речица (традиция Гелуг и общину в Минске (ККАПОН) не увенчались успехом. Надеюсь, что теперь, когда есть прецедент, процесс регистрации буддийских общин пойдет легче, хоть я до конца и не понимаю как может быть "буддистская община традиции Бон" :Facepalm: 

http://guir.minsk.gov.by/etnokonfess...znykh-obshchin

----------

Aion (29.10.2015), Алик (29.10.2015), Ануруддха (30.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

Аж 15 христианских церквей насчитал по ссылке! Куда там буддизму.

----------

Пема Ванчук (29.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Аж 15 христианских церквей насчитал по ссылке! Куда там буддизму.


И Бахаи, и Свидетели Иеговы, и кришнаиты, и мормоны.

----------

Алик (29.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

Бон - это интересно! :Kiss:

----------

